# Drivers won't install



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

The machine is a Toshiba Satellite L645d-S4056. This laptop had a HDD error which caused major issues. To make a long story short I had to remove the CMOS battery to reset all BIOS settings. I reinstalled Win7 Home Professional 32 bit. At this point everything is working except the drivers for both the WiFi and Ethernet controller will not load.

The Device manager shows the two controllers with no drivers installed. I have been to the Toshiba website downloaded and tried to install their drivers but nothing is happening. Does anyone have any advice?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

Did you replace the hdd?  Did you download the correct drivers?

Lan - http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...4056&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663

As far as the wireless goes, would need to know the device id number as there is a possibility of it being 3 different models.  Right click on the device in device manager and click on properties, click on the details tab and give me the 4 digit device id number.  Looks like this.   dev_xxxx  Where the x's are a combination of numbers and letters


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

I think this is where the trouble lies. There are no details in that properties tab. I have given a screenshot of what it looks like. Also the link you gave is where I downloaded the driver from. When I unzip and open the utility it extracts and then does nothing.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

Change the property box to hardware id then the numbers will appear.


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

the numbers are 8176


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

You have realtek wireless.

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...4056&selCategory=2756709&selFamily=1073768663


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

So I tried to install the driver_wifi_realtek_os2010171a.exe. I extracted all files and ran the setup wizard. It completed successfully however absolutely nothing has changed. 

I have to be missing something stupid that I'm not seeing


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

So the device manager still shows it as being not installed?


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

It shows the same thing as in the screenshot. And when I click properties it says the drivers are not installed


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

You still may have a hard drive issue if you didn't replace the drive.  What kind of errors were you having with it?


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

There was a Windows error that said the HDD failed fatally and to run a backup. I did however replace the HDD with a new one and reinstalled Windows.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

Is it possible that you had a power outage or surge that may have damaged these components?


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

I honestly don't know. It is my mother's laptop she said nothing crazy happened but that's what I was thinking all along as well. I'm trying to exhaust everything before I go and strip my other Toshiba and try to use those two network devices for this laptop


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

The only thing you will be able to use would be the wireless card.  The ethernet is built into the motherboard and won't be able to get swapped out.


----------



## wrzip (Feb 1, 2013)

Are you thinking they got fried?


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 1, 2013)

Thats what I'm thinking anyway.


----------



## wrzip (Feb 2, 2013)

turns out you were right. I took the wifi card out of a toshiba parts laptop and it fired right up. Thanks for talking through everything with me.


----------



## johnb35 (Feb 2, 2013)

Your welcome.  Thats what we are here for.


----------

